# BOOTMGR is missing. Help?



## TimTheStranger (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a little issue that i'd love some help resolving. At the moment I have a Dell running windows XP and a laptop running Vista. I recently received old servers from my mum's work and am trying to get one running. A friend of mine recommended Linux OpenSuse and I agreed having always wanted to try Linux. He made me a disc with opensuse on it to install with. The machine I am trying to install it on is an HP ProLiant ML110. When i boot up normally or from the CD i get the error 'BOOTMGR is missing Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart.

If anyone knows how I could fix this and install Opensuse or has any comments or opinions regarding this I would be extremely grateful.

Tim

P.S. if anymore technical information is required i'm sure i could find it.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

Do you definitely have your boot settings set for a CD boot? That error only comes up when the computer can't see an OS or the OS is corrupt on a Hard Disk. When you boot up just before the manufacturer(HP) boot screen press the relevant key for BIOS and set the boot sequence to CD first then HDD.

Steve


----------



## surensach (Feb 11, 2012)

I totally have to agree with Steve , if OS is corrupted means only the error will comes up 

I experienced this issue also , my suggestion is Google about pendrivelinux 


Or straight away try using the unetbootin to fix the issue ,
You will install the OS in pen drive using unetbotin then when you restart the system 

Your computer will begin to install the OS, it will apply for all operating systems 

So go ahead use unetboot. Or to know about several ways to accomplish this task Google pendrivelinux 


Thanks,
Suren


----------



## TimTheStranger (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi
Thanks for the replies. :smile:
I defnitley have it set to boot from the CD. I am now wondering if the CD is not correctly set up. I will follow up on the pen thing 
Thanks :smile:
Tim


----------



## surensach (Feb 11, 2012)

Alright let us know how you go to fix this issue , try fixing from boot up option in. bios or in with the way i have suggested bro


thanks,
suren


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

TimTheStranger said:


> Hi all,
> 
> He made me a disc with opensuse on it to install with. The machine I am trying to install it on is an HP ProLiant ML110. When i boot up normally or from the CD i get the error 'BOOTMGR is missing Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart.


I think the problem is you have a corrupt CD.
It looks as though the CD is attempting to load BOOTMGR from the CD.
Linux CD's load ISOLINUX which is the bootloader for El Torrito CD's.

When your friend "made" a copy he should not have done anything other than download the ISO image and then burn it as an ISO image at x1 speed from his windows computer.
Ask your friend exactly what he did when he made the CD for you.


----------

